# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Any moss to recommend for water temperature of 30degC?

## Kingelliot

Hi gurus, any moss to recommend for my tank with water temperature moat of the time 30degC? I have CO2 and light, but not the chiller.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## houston

Use a fan to cool the water. My water temp was around 31 degrees but manged to get it down to 26 degrees by adding a twin blower fan.

----------


## Kingelliot

Hi Guru Houston, cooling the tank by fan works on evaporation. This will rise my living room's huminity, especially when no one at home and all windows closed. That's why I am not kin on cooling the tank by fan. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

> Hi gurus, any moss to recommend for my tank with water temperature moat of the time 30degC? I have CO2 and light, but not the chiller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Am not a guru but I know normal java moss would grow well under such conditions. Other moss species generally prefer cooler/lower temperature

----------


## Kingelliot

Hi Guru Guppendler,

JAVA moss. What is the easiest way to identify if a moss is JAVA? I search through resources from the internet, people always look at its leaves structure under microscope. I don't or never bring microscope when visiting LFS. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## Guppendler

If you visit C328, the shop sells java moss in plastic pack properly labeled as ‘java moss’. PolyArt also label their moss sold in plastic cups.

----------


## Kingelliot

So, normally these Java moss are sold in loose form? As I know most of the moss that tie on rock or coconut shell are normally Christmas moss. Is there a reason for this? 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

----------


## hann

> So, normally these Java moss are sold in loose form? As I know most of the moss that tie on rock or coconut shell are normally Christmas moss. Is there a reason for this? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


My thought is that java moss is not in demand and the structure on rock or coconut husk may not look as nice as Christmas moss. Hence, Christmas moss nicely tied will be off the shelf faster.

----------


## torque6

> Hi Guru Houston, cooling the tank by fan works on evaporation. This will rise my living room's huminity, especially when no one at home and all windows closed. That's why I am not kin on cooling the tank by fan. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, water evaporation affects humidity. Most hobbyist don't realize this when they add fan to their tanks. Singapore is already so humid >70, add the tank with fan will end up close to 80+. Mold will start growing on curtains, drapes, bed sheets, towels, walls, cabinets. Using chiller is probably the only solution but that will end up heating the room, especially on very hot days.

Chiller + moss = best growth unfortunately.

I've kept Java moss in my tank, temp around 29 degrees. I've had moderate growth but it's not nice. Moderate growth = some browning parts = magnet for detritus, BBA/ hair algae. So end up, I no longer have them in tanks.

----------


## ross.chang

So Java Moss need cooler temp., how about Fissiden Moss?

----------

